# vous / toi



## xx_contagious_xx

quelle est la différence entre *vous *et *tu *?
quans s'utlise chacun?


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Vous = Vd.
tu = tu.

Entre amigos y camaradas se utiliza tu. (*tutoyer*)

En conversaciones formales Vous ( es decir se trata de Vd.) *Vouvoyer*.


----------



## planeta

Sí, es correcto, pero me gustaría resaltar que el uso de usted (=vous) en francés está mucho más extendido y es más corriente que en el español (quiero decir que en el español de España).


----------



## IsaSol

Si claro! Planeta tiene razon:
En Francia se habla mas de Usted que en España...si hablas con alguien en la calle, de jovencito ( a) con tus profesores, con las personas mayores sobre todo ( los abuelos, etc...)... Pero aqui en el foro: je *te* souhaite bonne chance et *te *dis à bientôt !


----------



## xx_contagious_xx

una pregunta. 
en francia se le puede hablar de VOUS atu papa o mama?


----------



## minoukatwoman

si, se puede. Pero sobre todo ocurre en familias nobles


----------



## manon3

le vous et beaucoup plus repandu en France qu´en Espagne. Ici on tutoie les inconnus plus facilement.

 Parfois dans certaines familles tu peux trouver des gens qui se vouvoyent, mais maintenant est très rare.

 Jacques Chirac et Bernardette  continuent à se vouvoyer après plus de 40 ans de mariage


----------



## xx_contagious_xx

une autre question

en español, hay existe esto:

(cuando una mama regaña a su pequeña hija de 5 años y su hija no le hace caso suele decir esto)

*- usted ya! fue mucho! deje de brincar en la cama señorita.*

c'est le meme en français?


----------



## yserien

No hace más allá de dos o tres generaciones en España, sobre todo en la España rural, los hijos hablaban de Vd a los padres. En el levante español el tuteo,máxime entre la juventud, es muy corriente. A veces uno se sorprende entrar en una tienda y la jovencísima dependiente(a) te habla de tu.-


----------



## estrella2004

Como es el uso por el telefono? Trabajo en una empresa en España, y tengo muchos contactos por telefono. Nunca sé cuando utilisar Ud, o el tuteo. 

Por exemplo, si llamas a una empresa para proponer servicios, ¿como se puede saber si se utilisa tu o ud? Y al contrario, si una empresa te contacta para proponer sus servicios, ¿se puede tutear el interlocutor sin que parezca estraño?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Estrella:

La norma en Francia para los contactos laborales es usar sístematicamente el usted.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## planeta

En francés (en temas laborales) siempre se utiliza el vous, el tú suena muy fuerte, no es igual que el tú en español.

A no ser que te diga lo contrario el interlocutor, utiliza siempre el vous y así no correrás el riesgo de quedar mal. Ten en cuenta que ante la duda, es mejor utilizar las fórmulas más correctas posibles.

Un saludo


----------



## Tina.Irun

Utilise le vous.
Si la personne souhaite que tu lui parles de "tu", elle te le dira:
"on peut se tutoyer, à présent", par exemple.

Même si tu utilises son prénom, ne lui parle pas de "tu" sans être sûr de pouvoir le faire.


----------



## estrella2004

Merci de vos réponses, mais j'ai dû mal m'exprimer.  En fait, je suis française, et je travaille en Espagne pour le moment. L'usage en France du "vous" systématique a bien des avantages, parce qu'on ne se pose pas de questions. Mais en Espagne, les gens ont tendance à se tutoyer, alors je suis un peu perdue...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec les autres foristes: le usted toujours au premier contact. Très rapidement on vous fera savoir si il faut passer au tú.

Et ensuite... au cas par cas .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## pacobabel

de acuerdo con cintia&martine, estrella. si se trata de cuestiones profesionales, para no meter la pata yo usaría siempre el usted la primera vez. pero bien, como aquí está tan extendido el tú, si te equivocas seguro que tampoco pasa nada, nadie se va a ofender a no ser que sea un poco tiquis-miquis. figúrate que en una conocida compañía aérea española de bajo coste la tripulación tutea al pasaje (lo cual me parece muy fuerte). pero bien, si el comandante tutea a los pasajeros y nadie se ofende, tampoco se van a enfadar tus interlocutores. pero mejor primero usted.
p.


----------



## estrella2004

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## gramatica

Hola a todos:

Cuando dos estudiantes universitarios se conocen por primera vez en el aula/el salón o en el capús, ¿se trataría de "vous" o de "toi?" ¿En español se trataría de ud. o de tú? 

Por favor corrijan mis errores. 

Gracias


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

En España se tutearían (utilizarían el "tu"). 

Tenemos -en mi opinión- una tendencia exagerada a tutearnos y no sólo en un entorno joven; en muchos otros más "formales" también se utiliza el "tuteo". 

Tanto es así que muchas veces parece que lo "anormal" es lo contrario; es decir, el tratarse de "usted".

Si hablas entre alumnos utiliza el "tuteo" pero si tienes que dirigirte a un profesor hazlo de usted.

Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gramatica:

En francés sería lo mismo: *tu* entre estudiantes y *vous* con el profesor o cualquier persona de la administración. Entre jóvenes es natural tutearse en Francia, pero cuando se trata ya de adultos, profesionales, entonces el vous es lo adecuado. Luego si te dicen que les puedes tutear es otra cosa, pero de buenas a primeras, la formula de respeto es lo que se espera que emplees.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a los dos

Entonces, ¿tanto en español como en francés se trataría de ud./vous al conocerse en la universidad? ¿Después de hablar por un rato se empezaría a tratar de toi/tu si las dos estudiantes tuvieran la misma edad? Como se dice "Vamos a tutear"/Tuteemos en frances? Es como se empezaría a tutear, verdad?

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola : 
En la universidad francesa, "tu" entre estudiantes y "vous" de estudiante a profesor, y nada más..

Hace unos días estaba en Francia en un restaurante con amigos españoles de más de sesenta años. Cuando la camarera de unos 35 años nos oyó hablar español, nos explicó que era francesa por su padre y española por su madre. Al hablarnos en español, espontáneamente, nos tratábamos de "tú" y al pasar al francés, sin la menor duda ni suya ni nuestra, pasábamos al "vous"...En absoluto nos hubiésemos tratado de "tú" en francés, entre desconocidos, no se hace...


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias

Tu explicaccion fue muy util. 

Un saludo


----------

